# 1&1 - wieder Probleme mit WoW



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also .. eben ist bei mir mal wieder WoW abgeschmiert, sowie Amazon und die WoW seite und WoW selbst geht mal wieder nicht , wie damals als 1&1 probleme hatten wegen der IP. 
liegt es wieder daran?


Ty


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Moin zusammen, wurde gerade disconnected vom Server und komme jetzt weder auf die WoW Seite, ins Forum oder ins Spiel. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder liegt es an mir?

Lg DeXoY


----------



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, wurde gerade disconnected vom Server und komme jetzt weder auf die WoW Seite, ins Forum oder ins Spiel. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder liegt es an mir?
> 
> Lg DeXoY




j ich hab des selbe prob


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

ja habe die probleme auch.. und amazon geht auch nicht.. habe die vermutung liegt wieder an 1und1 und der 95er ip adresse -.-


----------



## Maladin (3. März 2009)

Nach PC Technik verschoben

/wink maladin


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

oh nien bitte nicht schon wieder diese kacke... das hatten wir doch erst vo 1-2 monaten......

bin 1&1 kunde mit 95 ip -.-


----------



## Myrlen (3. März 2009)

Japps, ich auch...


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

same hier...also können wir wieder unsere 1&1 Selbsthilfegruppe eröffnen?^^

verdammig...


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (3. März 2009)

Moin Leute,

hab die gleichen Probleme als 1&1 Kunde(IP 95...). Wie vor einigen Wochen gehen besagte Webseiten nicht aufrufen. Über ein VPN ist es allerdings möglich.(...nur zu Testzwecken,mit IP 84....)


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Huhu,

also ich hab das prob auch -.- der verdacht ist zumindest schonma recht hoch das es wieder einmal an 1 & 1 liegt ...das echt zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kriegen die eigentlich überhaupt mal was auf die Reihe oO ?


----------



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hab die gleichen Probleme als 1&1 Kunde. Wie vor einigen Wochen gehen besagte Webseiten nicht aufrufen. Über ein VPN ist es allerdings möglich.(...nur zu Testzwecken...)




juhu ... -.- ...


----------



## Cecel (3. März 2009)

Hab die selben Probleme... nich schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hab die gleichen Probleme als 1&1 Kunde. Wie vor einigen Wochen gehen besagte Webseiten nicht aufrufen. Über ein VPN ist es allerdings möglich.(...nur zu Testzwecken...)



klasse.. das kanns aber doch nicht sein oder? das hatten wir erst und jedesmal nach 1 oder 2 monaten wieder die probleme... was machen die immer das des passiert?


----------



## SonicOne (3. März 2009)

Hab nach dem letzten Ausfall zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt. Günstiger, sehr viel höhere Geschwindigkeit und kein "95er IP Probleme" mehr.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Ich hab aber noch bis 2010 diesen plöden Vertrag am A...

so langsam kanns das aber nich mehr sein oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Ich hab aber noch bis 2010 diesen plöden Vertrag am A...
> 
> so langsam kanns das aber nich mehr sein oder
> 
> ...



ja me2 und dann bin ich weg von 1und1, weil langsam nervt es!


----------



## Fusiol (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir geht auch nix. Ich hör aber von dem Problem mit 1&1 das erste mal. Was ist das Problem? Wie krieg ich es geregelt? Menno ich häng grad in nem Raid, das ist echt blöd.


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

gott ich bin so froh wenn mein vertrag am ende des jahres ausläuft das ist doch echt ne zumutung bei 1&1... wenn es mal für ne stunde oder so wäre und den rest des jahres völlig okay... meine güte halb so wild... aber dass das über tage nicht funzt und jetzt schon wieder nicht das kann es doch echt nicht sein bei einem so großen konzern wie 1&1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /target 1&1 /cast [hier bösen skillnamen eingeben]


----------



## trici176 (3. März 2009)

na gz ich auch  pffff mal nen freien tag und so


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass solche Verträge so verriegelt sind, dass man nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance hat Schadensersatz zu verlangen -.-


----------



## trici176 (3. März 2009)

das tolle  is aber das wenn man da anruft schon direkt gekickt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

Also es ist definitiv wieder 1und1, hab das routing geändert und es funktioniert wieder.

Wie man das macht steht hier ----> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=5672

ABER das muß man auch wieder zurück nehmen hatte ich das letzte mal auch weil irgendwie immer nur eine Version funktioniert bei 1und1 Oo
UND das macht ihr auf eigenes Risiko!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Fusiol (3. März 2009)

mich interessiert das technische Problem und dessen Lösungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Anruf bei denen: Problem ist bekannt....Umrouten NEIN

Supertolle Leistung -.-


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

Daher kann man ja auch selbst umrouten, übrigens nur als 1und1-Kunde, aber das wollen sie natürlich nich das alle merken das sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Also es ist definitiv wieder 1und1, hab das routing geändert und es funktioniert wieder.
> 
> Wie man das macht steht hier ----> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=5672
> 
> ...




Danke, der Tipp wurde letztes mal schon bei dem Problem gepostet, aber ich glaub das funktioniert schon lange lange nicht mehr bzw funktioniert nur bei Leuten die eine alten Fritzbox ohne aktuelles Firmware update haben. Ich habs probiert mit dem Fritzboxeditor es in der Config zu ändern es hilft nichts bei neueren Modellen bzw bei aktuellen Firmware updates. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit das Problem zu "umgehen" ist die nutzung eines VPN clients. Damit kann man über einen öffentlichen Proxy auf wow zugreifen. Allerdings muss man damit rechnen dass es derbe lagt usw... aber für den Notfall um leuten bescheid zu sagen oder Items im ah zu kaufen gehts.....

Ein Client der umsonst ist wäre "CyberGhost VPN" einfach danach googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich poste mal besser keinen Link, weiß ja nicht ob das erwünscht ist...


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass solche Verträge so verriegelt sind, dass man nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance hat Schadensersatz zu verlangen -.-




und rauskommen tust du auch nicht früher, habich das letzte mal schon versucht.. naja abwarten und tee trinken, den umso mehr wir uns aufregen umso schlimmer wirds für uns..


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (3. März 2009)

Interessant ist, dass gestern bereits eine 95-Ip vergeben wurde,zumindest hier, es allerdings zu keinen Problemen kam. Also kann es nicht ausschließlich am Adressblock liegen.
Anyway, selbst hab ich gerae die alternative durchs VPN benutzt. Die Latenz lag bei 150ms.


----------



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

Gilfalas schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass gestern bereits eine 95-Ip vergeben wurde,zumindest hier, es allerdings zu keinen Problemen kam. Also kann es nicht ausschließlich am Adressblock liegen.
> Anyway, selbst hab ich gerae die alternative durchs VPN benutzt. Die Latenz lag bei 150ms.



man man man ... das kann doch nich sein hat jmd bock da mal anzurufen xD?


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

DeXoY schrieb:


> Danke, der Tipp wurde letztes mal schon bei dem Problem gepostet.......



Also bei mir funktioniert es mit der 7141 und aktueller firmware

Die 7270 die ich schon ein halbes Jahr habe kommt mit 1und1 leider garnicht klar und hängt dumm an der Wand rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liegt nich an meiner Leitung, die Werte blabla meiner Leitung sind ok.

VPN geht auch aber leider nich gut für die Latenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (3. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich machen das gerade 1000xfach Betroffene. So geschwollen wie sich das anhört, Abwarten u eventuell Alternativen benutzen


----------



## Waikiki (3. März 2009)

Stellt euch schonmal auf 1-3 Tage! kein WoW zocken ein... 
Der letzte Ausfall hat ziemlich genau 38 Stunden gedauert...
1und1 ist halt im moment, meiner Meinung nach, der unzuverlässigste Inet-Provider im Land!
gruss


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (3. März 2009)

Hiermal das, http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...net-stoerungen/ Allerdings i.M. wenig aufschlußreich,weil z.B. für unseren Vorwahlbereich keine Störungen gemeldet sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

meine arme Gilde....es fallen gleich ZWEI Heiler aus.....*hmpf*

Da könne die ein paar Raids knicken die nächsten Tage...Mal sehen ob das Wetter so schön bleibt dann wer ich mich wohl mal daran machen ein paar Blumen in meine Balkonkästen zu pflanzen. Wenn das mit meinem verbogenen Hals überhaupt klappt -.-


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (3. März 2009)

Genau eine sehr gute Möglichkeit wieder mal das schöne Wetter zu genießen. Herrlicher Sonnenschein hier im Südwesten. In diesem Sinne verabschied ich mich nach draussen u schau später weider vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vlun (3. März 2009)

Glück im Unglück: ich kann mich per VPN ins Uni Netz einwählen, das läuft tadellos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar mit 30er Ping.

Akzeptabel ist die Situation aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## trici176 (3. März 2009)

ey ich wohn auch im süden hier scheint aber keine sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 1 und 1 braucht auch keiner anrufen weil das gelaber hab ich mir schon vor 2 monaten anhören dürfen  problem bekannt sie sammeln die anrufe und werden das problem beheben .


----------



## saschac1969 (3. März 2009)

Jo moin hatte nen eigenen Thread aufgemach weil ich diesen nicht gefunden hatte.
Also ich komme aus Lübeck,

habe ebenfalls eine 95er IP und war auch damals schon von dem 1&1 Problem betroffen.
Da gibt es nur eines, diesen scheiss verein wiedermal anzurufen und sie nerven bis sie das Problem endlich wieder ernst nehmen.
Geschätze Dauer bis zur Behebung des Problems, wenn genug nerven
2-3 Tage.

Super,
ich habe noch genau 2 Wochen bis ich endlich bei K-Deutschland frei geschaltet werde.
Gratz euch allen und mir auch.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

trici176 schrieb:


> ey ich wohn auch im süden hier scheint aber keine sonne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommst Du Kiel alles Paletti  *gg*


Oder du fährst nach Monatbaur und wir machen ne Schnitzeljagd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

saschac1969 schrieb:


> Jo moin hatte nen eigenen Thread aufgemach weil ich diesen nicht gefunden hatte.
> Also ich komme aus Lübeck,
> 
> habe ebenfalls eine 95er IP und war auch damals schon von dem 1&1 Problem betroffen.
> ...




*winkt aus Kiel nach Lübeck rüber* auch wieder da?^^


----------



## saschac1969 (3. März 2009)

lol ja bin auch wieder da:-)


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder aus Lübeck mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja dann treffen wir uns jetzt regelmässig im 3 Monatsabstand *gg*
Wie ein Klassentreffen nur ärgerlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Auch zu Dir ein *wink* und sie kommen alle wieder^^...nur leider aus sehr nervigen Gründen^^


----------



## RafaWu (3. März 2009)

Auch wieder da ier in Bad Friedrichshall
"Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir prüfen es"
Ja ihr mich auch :/


----------



## Cloudsbrother (3. März 2009)

So! Bin auch bei 1&1 und kann seid heute morgen spielen!
Auch mit ner 95ger IP adresse! Hab anscheinend einfach glück!
Vielleicht sollte ich nicht ausloggen! Nicht das ich dann nicht mehr rein komme!' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is aber vielleicht doch ein regionales problem!
Bin aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern!


----------



## saschac1969 (3. März 2009)

lol
Zu mir am Telefon.
Überprüfen sie ihre Modemkonfigurationen" hier bei 1&1 ist nichts bekannt.

Rofl
Ich habe noch genau 2 Wochen dann bin ich endlich wegg von dem verein.
re*wink nach Lübeck und Kiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

RafaWu schrieb:


> Auch wieder da ier in Bad Friedrichshall
> "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir prüfen es"
> Ja ihr mich auch :/




jo^^ das habsch auch gedacht, als sie mir das am Telefon sagten^^


----------



## Veskunti (3. März 2009)

Also für die, die nicht warten möchten, dass das Problem von 1&1 behoben wird , habeich eine link:

http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/download_de.html

Einfach durchlesen, instalieren und die Einstellungen speichern. Jap/JonDO funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir!!! DIe Verbindung ist nicht die beste, aber spielen kann man trotzdem.

LG:
Ves


----------



## SchwarzKlang (3. März 2009)

Dazu kann ich auch nur sagen...wer 1&1 hat, hat selber Schuld.
Ich bin leider auch 1&1 Kunde und kann ein Buch darüber schreiben was ich schon für Probleme mit denen hatte.
Kurz gesagt...Verbrecherbande...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Habe zwar keine Probleme ins Spiel zu kommen aber wow-europe wird bei mir immer nur in verkleinerter Darstellung angezeigt. Also nur ein viertel des Bildschirms wird angezeigt. Hab schon alles mögliche Versucht neuen Browser runtergeladen, zwischenzeitig eh mal Platte formatiert aber hierbei scheint es wirklich an 1&1 zu liegen.

komisch komisch^^


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

ich bin auch 1und1ler, hab auch sofort gedacht nicht schon wieder. Also ich komm nicht online allerdings komm ich auf ebay was letztes mal nicht ging. amzon geht nicht

http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...net-stoerungen/ hier steht nichts von einer störung aber vielleicht kommt das noch

wie wäre es mal mit Ortsangaben also ich komm aus Schleswig Holstein aus Glückstadt^^


hauptsache es geht heute abend wieder...denn ich muss wieder zur arbeit, also hoffen wir das beste, sollte es wieder an 1und 1 liegen tendiere ich zum Wechsel :-)

Jo also in Schleswig-Holstein scheint bei alle 1und1lern Azeroth down zu sein, gruß an alle Lübecker Kieler und andere SH´ler ;-)


gruß


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

*wink* nach Glückstadt...da war ich früher immer schwimmen mit dem Fahrrad...und die Fährfahrt ist im Sommer sowas von super =)

Heute Abend wäre schön.. In weiser Erfahrung vom letzten mal haben wir uns für die Raids bis Donnerstag abgemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ruf bei denen an und dan weist du es wäre schneller gegangen als den threat zu erstellen.

P.S. Wegen der IP???? Da kannste einfach mal den router 10min aus machen und dan hat sich die geändert......


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ruf bei denen an und dan weist du es wäre schneller gegangen als den threat zu erstellen.
> 
> P.S. Wegen der IP???? Da kannste einfach mal den router 10min aus machen und dan hat sich die geändert......


  eben nicht...das hat beim letzten Mal sschon nicht geklappt...in einigen Regionen ändert sich die IP nicht.... und wenn du 3 Stunden austöpselst.


----------



## erimon (3. März 2009)

Hallo ,
auch ich habe die selben Probleme (95er Ip 1und1) .
Was ich aber nicht kapiere ich kann auf fast alles zugreifen oder spielen ausser WOW + wow-europe.com, amazon. 
Warum geht WOW nicht ?? Warhammer geht bei mir, alle Steamspiele gehen, Fifa Online geht...
Ich mag 1und1 auch nicht besonders, aber ist da wirklich 1und1 dran schuld oder Blockt Blizz die 95er IP´s !!!


----------



## Fusiol (3. März 2009)

Also, hab grad lange mit 1&1 telefoniert.

Das Problem wird schnellsten  behoben und sie gehen davon aus, dass es heute abend wieder funktioniert. 
Scheint ein regionales Problem zu sein, komme aus der Nähe von Rendsburg.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

erimon schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> auch ich habe die selben Probleme (95er Ip 1und1) .
> Was ich aber nicht kapiere ich kann auf fast alles zugreifen oder spielen ausser WOW + wow-europe.com, amazon.
> Warum geht WOW nicht ?? Warhammer geht bei mir, alle Steamspiele gehen, Fifa Online geht...
> Ich mag 1und1 auch nicht besonders, aber ist da wirklich 1und1 dran schuld oder Blockt Blizz die 95er IP´s !!!




Jo war beim letzten Mal auch so...ka warum es nur die Dienste betrifft. Aber es ist ein 1&1 Problem hab schon längst engerufen und musste mir wieder anhören: Problem bekannt...sie arbeiten dran ka wie lange es dauern wird.


----------



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

Fusiol schrieb:


> Also, hab grad lange mit 1&1 telefoniert.
> 
> Das Problem wird schnellsten  behoben und sie gehen davon aus, dass es heute abend wieder funktioniert.
> Scheint ein regionales Problem zu sein, komme aus der Nähe von Rendsburg.


hoffen wir doch mal :O


----------



## RafaWu (3. März 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Jo war beim letzten Mal auch so...ka warum es nur die Dienste betrifft. Aber es ist ein 1&1 Problem hab schon längst engerufen und musste mir wieder anhören: Problem bekannt...sie arbeiten dran ka wie lange es dauern wird.



Arbeiten is relativ bei 1&1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrlen (3. März 2009)

Also ich kann euch sagen, dass es nicht nur im Schleswiger Raum Probleme gibt.
Auch in der Pfalz, genauer gesagt in Neustadt (30km von Mannheim/Ludwigshafen) geht nix


----------



## Aurorastorm (3. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch bei 1und1 und habe auch schon wieder das selbe Problem. Ich mache das seit Dezember jeden Monat einmal mit das ich 2-3 Tage nicht WOW zocken kann.
Und immer trift es die Leute von 1und1.

Gruß Melanie   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ruf bei denen an und dan weist du es wäre schneller gegangen als den threat zu erstellen.
> 
> P.S. Wegen der IP???? Da kannste einfach mal den router 10min aus machen und dan hat sich die geändert......



Sag einfach nix wenn du keinen Plan hast!!!!!!!!

Schon sich durch das automatengefasel am anfang durch wählen dauert langer und Router raus und neu starten bringt auch nix weil du immer ne neue IP aus dem selben Addresraum bekommst.

Aber mal paar Sprüche machen is ja cooler als denken.


----------



## trici176 (3. März 2009)

ne ne hier im schwabenländle hats auch so probleme ^^


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

Fusiol schrieb:


> Also, hab grad lange mit 1&1 telefoniert.
> 
> Das Problem wird schnellsten  behoben und sie gehen davon aus, dass es heute abend wieder funktioniert.
> Scheint ein regionales Problem zu sein, komme aus der Nähe von Rendsburg.



Hm ich bin hier in MV kann also nich so regional sein.


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

Veskunti schrieb:


> Also für die, die nicht warten möchten, dass das Problem von 1&1 behoben wird , habeich eine link:
> 
> http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/download_de.html
> 
> ...



bei mir geht es leider nicht


----------



## Matis (3. März 2009)

Gut ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie, habe allerdings in der Einstellung der Fritzbox auf Neustarten geklickt, die Minute gewartet und siehe da...IP war nicht mehr 95.xxx sondern 93.xxx und WoW / Amazon gehen wieder. Vertrag trotzdem gekündigt *g*


----------



## meuchel (3. März 2009)

Hier auch wieder netten gruß aus Lübeck ;D geht wiedermal nicht.
Bin nur froh das Steam geht und ich in ruhe L4D zocken kann =]


----------



## Migapyr (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 moin und hallo,
ist mein erster beitrag in diesem forum und dann direkt mal so ein tiefschlag!
ich bin auch bei 1&1 hatte aber bisher keine probleme mit der verbindung!
bei mir läuft aber seit 12 uhr auch nichts mehr was mit wow zu tun hat.
was mach ich denn jetzt?
keine ahnung ob jemand helfen kann...
wäre toll wenn du/sie/er/es mal nen tip geben könnte
mfg 
Miga


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

Ich hab da nen brandheissen Tipp falls es heute abend nicht gehen sollte...

...nen Buch lesen...bzw Schüler lernen natürlich Eng Voc oder ähnliches^^


----------



## Oriontos (3. März 2009)

Matis schrieb:


> Gut ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie, habe allerdings in der Einstellung der Fritzbox auf Neustarten geklickt, die Minute gewartet und siehe da...IP war nicht mehr 95.xxx sondern 93.xxx und WoW / Amazon gehen wieder. Vertrag trotzdem gekündigt *g*




dann hattest du ja mächtig glück.. mächte nicht wissen wie oft ich die fritzbox resetet habe, wie oft ich sie neugestartet habe.. aber hilft nichts *g* immer die 95.. 100 meter weiter bei meinen eltern.. auch 1und1.. und die haben ne 89er ^^


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

Oriontos schrieb:


> dann hattest du ja mächtig glück.. mächte nicht wissen wie oft ich die fritzbox resetet habe, wie oft ich sie neugestartet habe.. aber hilft nichts *g* immer die 95.. 100 meter weiter bei meinen eltern.. auch 1und1.. und die haben ne 89er ^^




besorg dir nen 100 m lange netzwerkkabel^^ obs auch mit nem wlan gehen könnte? ;-)


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass ihr euch aufregt, ganz klar und kann auch euern Zorn mitempfinden.
Was ich wiederrum gar nicht verstehe ist, dass ihr wirklich der Annahme seid, es gäbe einen Knopf bei einem Provider, wenn man den drückt sei alles wieder in Ordnung. Probleme die zu Routingschwierigkeiten aus einigen IP-Bereichen führen, haben eigentlich keine kleine Ursache und die dauern nun mal etwas länger als eine neue Steckdose in den eigenen 4 Wänden zu setzen, obwohl das schon für manche zu schwer wäre.
Also entweder ihr habt geduld oder ihr lasst es, aber meckern ohne seine Konsequenzen zu ziehen ist einfach ohne Sinn.

Da ihr nicht wisst, was dieses Problem auslöst ist es doch egal, ihr müsst eh warten und es wird sicher dran gearbeitet, warum auch nicht, denn wer weis schon was für weitere Probleme damit zusammenhängen. Aber zu verallgemeinern, indem man sagt, die machen nichts oder schlechte Leistung, ist einfach absurd.
Und nein ich arbeite nicht für die und ich würde auch nicht zu ihnen wechseln, aber solche Probleme können immer auftreten.


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Und nein ich arbeite nicht für die und ich würde auch nicht zu ihnen wechseln, aber solche Probleme können immer auftreten.



Natürlich hast du ein Stück weit Recht.

Aber mit dem von mir zitierten Satz hast du dich selber ins Bein geschossen meiner Meinung nach!

Warum treten sie nur bei 1&1 auf?
Warum hat man aus dem Fehler damals nichts gelernt?

Ich find auch isn Sauladen. War mal mit einer WG Kunde bei denen, bin es Gott sei Dank lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Tyraila (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass ihr euch aufregt, ganz klar und kann auch euern Zorn mitempfinden.
> Was ich wiederrum gar nicht verstehe ist, dass ihr wirklich der Annahme seid, es gäbe einen Knopf bei einem Provider, wenn man den drückt sei alles wieder in Ordnung. Probleme die zu Routingschwierigkeiten aus einigen IP-Bereichen führen, haben eigentlich keine kleine Ursache und die dauern nun mal etwas länger als eine neue Steckdose in den eigenen 4 Wänden zu setzen, obwohl das schon für manche zu schwer wäre.
> Also entweder ihr habt geduld oder ihr lasst es, aber meckern ohne seine Konsequenzen zu ziehen ist einfach ohne Sinn.
> 
> ...





wie fies


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

hmmmm also eigentlich mekcert keiner...oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? o.O

Es ist aber schon so, dass man sich nach 2 oder 3 mal fragt, warum das nun immer ausgerechnet bestimmte IP`s trifft und ob die besagte Firma nicht vielleicht den Fehler kennt und das ganze eventuell durch den Einbau eines vielleicht neuen Teils beheben könnte ( ist eine reine rhetorische Annahme).

Leider ist es aber auch so, dass die Firma eine Dienstleistung anbietet, für die man nunmal auch oft nicht wenig Geld bezahlt. Im Prinzip möchte man gerade deswegen das Problem doch hinterfragen oder nicht?


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Warum treten sie nur bei 1&1 auf?



Weil 1&1 andere Routings hat als andere Provider, sowie hat 1&1 auch einen andere IP-Pool zur Verfügung und einen IP-Pool ändern ist nicht wirklich möglich da diese nach Ländern begrenzt verfügbar sind und auch noch fast aufgebraucht, dazu findet man mehr unter: http://modernl.com/article/ips-assigned-per-capita



claet schrieb:


> Warum hat man aus dem Fehler damals nichts gelernt?



Wer sagt denn, das es der gleiche Fehler ist? Es hat nur die gleiche Auswirklung aber über den Fehler kann man nichts genaues wissen, da diese Informationen nicht nach außen dringen. Wenn ein Mechanik den Geist aufgibt, muss nicht immer der Motor Schuld sein.


Edit:



Tyraila schrieb:


> wie fies



Ich arbeite auch bei einem Provider, Menschen wollen so etwas zwar nicht hören und sich nur aufregen ohne wirkliche Konsequenzen überhaupt in betracht zu ziehen, aber manche sollte es einfach hören. Schade das ich dafür viel zu selten mit Kunden, Kontakt habe *g*


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar da nicht Kunde Hört sicher aber schlimm an! 

zum Glück Wohnne ich in der Schweiz und hab guten Internet Anbieter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber am Donnerstag hab ich von 07:00 bis 17:00 Kein Internet wegen Wartungs abreiten bei meinen Anbieter die sagten wenigst was, was ich so lese ist ja Schlimm.

aber denn noch hoffe ich das ihr bald wieder spielen könnt aber haubt sache die Buffed Seite geht  noch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

@ Ocian

Obs der gleiche Fehler ist und ob 1&1 direkt Schuld ist, ist im End-Effekt absolut irrelevant.

Fakt ist:
Solche gravierenden Probleme haben andere Anbieter nicht.
1&1 ist zum wiederholten Male betroffen (zumindest mit den gleichen Symptomen).

Wenn wir unseren Kunden sowas bieten, sind die nachm zweiten Mal auch weg.
Und ich glaube, dass ist in jeder Branche so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> Solche gravierenden Probleme haben andere Anbieter nicht.



Schön wenn man Unwissenheit ließt *g*

Alice, hatte vor kurzem Probleme mit Routings in die Asiatischen länder, dauer ca. 2 Wochen
Arcor/Vodafone hatte zeitweise das Problem kein Routing nach Amerika zu haben, dauer ca. 4 Wochen.
Einzelne Seiten waren durch Probleme bei der DTAG nicht zu erreichen dazu zählten alle domains mit .eu

Also, solche Probleme gibt es bei allen Providern immer mal wieder und da die Provider auch gegenseitig teilweise auf sich angewiesen sind, ist ein Problem nicht immer einfach zu lösen.

Edit:



claet schrieb:


> Wenn wir unseren Kunden sowas bieten, sind die nachm zweiten Mal auch weg.
> Und ich glaube, dass ist in jeder Branche so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine letzte Autoreperatur hat 3 Wochen gedauert, den Leihwagen musste ich dennoch selbst bezahlen trotz Garantie und Versicherung. Ist die 4. Reperatur in 2 Jahren.
Erzähl nichts von andere Branchen seien besser, es gibt keinen pinken Knopf nachdem alles wieder geht oO


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Also ich hab Arcor und hatte noch nie das Problem irgendeine Seite nicht zu erreichen.

Was zählt ist das, was beim Kunden ankommt. Keine Aktengeschichten.
Was ich sagte ist "gravierende Probleme"


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

nur ist es hier schon dass zweite oder dritte mal so.

Und als normaler User hat man das Gefühl es kann nur der gleiche Fehler sein, wenn er immer im zwei Monatsabstand,in der gleichen Form auftritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidus (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da ihr nicht wisst, was dieses Problem auslöst ist es doch egal, ihr müsst eh warten und es wird sicher dran gearbeitet, warum auch nicht, denn wer weis schon was für weitere Probleme damit zusammenhängen. Aber zu verallgemeinern, indem man sagt, die machen nichts oder schlechte Leistung, ist einfach absurd.
> Und nein ich arbeite nicht für die und ich würde auch nicht zu ihnen wechseln, aber solche Probleme können immer auftreten.



Naja, studiere ja selber auch informatik, und unterm strich lässt sich selbst dann schlecht leugnen, dass 1&1 zumindest unzureichende notfallstrategien für probleme entwickelt hat. Es ist ja immerhin schon seit langem bekannt, dass sie Probleme mit dem thema routing haben, dann sollte man sich vielleicht intensiver auf solche erneuten Zwischenfälle vorbereiten. Ob sie dies getan haben wird sich erst in einigen stunden zeigen.

das probleme immer auftreten können lässt sich nicht leugnen, es kommt aber darauf an, wie gut man auf sowas vorbereitet ist und wie motiviert man ist, solche zu beheben. warten wir es ab, ob 1&1 aus den letzten wochen / monaten gelernt hat.


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Was ich sagte ist "gravierende Probleme"



Stimmt, denn die 3% Onlinespieler deines Providers sind "gravirender" als die Personen die plötzlich keine Seiten wie Youtube, Myvideo oder gar einfach nur ihren Mailanbieter erreichen können *g*

Onlinespieler sind nur noch der kleinste Teil, aber man zählt sich gern zur "gravirenden" Menge der Leute eines Providers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns einen stört, so sollte diese Person kündigen, die AGBs kannte ihr schließlich vor Vertragsbeginn und auch die Laufzeit eures Vertrages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Sidus schrieb:


> das probleme immer auftreten können lässt sich nicht leugnen, es kommt aber darauf an, wie gut man auf sowas vorbereitet ist und wie motiviert man ist, solche zu beheben. warten wir es ab, ob 1&1 aus den letzten wochen / monaten gelernt hat.



/sign


----------



## Gott92 (3. März 2009)

Ich freu mich schon darauf bist im sekundentakt folgendes zu lesen ist: "JUHU ES GEHT WIEDER!!" und ich hoffe, dass dies bald eintriff *snif*


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon darauf bist im sekundentakt folgendes zu lesen ist: "JUHU ES GEHT WIEDER!!" und ich hoffe, dass dies bald eintriff *snif*




ich muss Dich noch enttäuschen...es geht nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn die 3% Onlinespieler deines Providers sind "gravirender" als die Personen die plötzlich keine Seiten wie Youtube, Myvideo oder gar einfach nur ihren Mailanbieter erreichen können *g*



Äm sorry, aber in der regel waren auch eBay und Amazon davon betroffen. Da gehts um Umsatz! Wie übrigens auch bei Blizz die haben halt nur den Abbovorteil.


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Amazon ist definitiv davon betroffen, hab leider grad n vpn tool laufen und kann nicht genau sagen was nicht geht, aber Amazon ist sicher kein kleiner 3% teil mehr.

Es ist einfach so das viele User wieder und wieder ihr "blaues Wunder" erleben bei 1&1.
Dieses Unternehmen bindet Kunden auf verbrecherische Weise an sich... ich hab beim letzten Ausfall schon was dazu gesagt. Sie binden Kunden mit falschen Tatsachen an sich und versprechen Dinge die nicht möglich sind. Anschließend wird ne kleine Gutschrift monatlich gewährt aber der Vertrag erneuert.

Um es nochmal kurz zu sagen -> 1&1 = Sauhaufen


----------



## Aylz (3. März 2009)

umziehen und kündigen, oder wenn ihr es nicht aushaltet wendet euch an eure verbraucherzentrale.

hier zu schreiben und sich drüber aufzuregen hat soviel sinn als wenn ich mich beim golfen über die entfernung des 18. lochs aufrege...


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn die 3% Onlinespieler deines Providers sind "gravirender" als die Personen die plötzlich keine Seiten wie Youtube, Myvideo oder gar einfach nur ihren Mailanbieter erreichen können *g*



Du willst mir also unterstellen, dass ich nur Onlinespiele spiele und seiten wie youtube, myvideo oder tomshardware oder gmx oder googlemail nicht besuche?

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich hab neben WoW nicht nur ein ausgedehntes RL, sondern auch ein sehr ausgiebiges Internetleben. Ich würde merken, wenn Arcor solch gravierende Probleme hätte, dass ich über Wochen Internetseiten nicht erreichen kann.

Deine Argumentation ist sehr schwach und du begibst dich immer mehr auf die Schiene "jetzt schnell persönlich werden, ich hab nämlich keine Argumente mehr". Andere hier sehen es genauso wie ich, aber das sind vermutlich auch nur minderbemittelte Onlinegamer.


----------



## Thalido (3. März 2009)

na das ja ma wieder ganz toll -.-
das wird jetzt bestimmt wieder 2tage dauern -.-


----------



## Ocian (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Du willst mir also unterstellen



Nein will ich nicht und ja Arcor hatte vor gut 2 Monaten ein problem mit MyVideo in einigen Regionen.


claet schrieb:


> Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich hab neben WoW nicht nur ein ausgedehntes RL, sondern auch ein sehr ausgiebiges Internetleben.



Ich habe auch niemals das gegenteil behauptet.



claet schrieb:


> Ich würde merken, wenn Arcor solch gravierende Probleme hätte



da Probleme manchmal nur regionla sind oder einzelne IP-Pools betreffen kann es durchaus sein, das man von einer Störung nichts mitbekommt.
Einige 1&1 Kunden kommen ja auch ins Spiel, es trifft nur die mit dem IP-Pool 95.xx.



claet schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist sehr schwach und du begibst dich immer mehr auf die Schiene "jetzt schnell persönlich werden, ich hab nämlich keine Argumente mehr".



Ich greife hier niemanden persöhnlich an oO. Aber man sollte, wenn man nicht weis, was das Problem verursacht, einfach die Geduld haben und dem ISP vielleicht auch mal glauben und ihm die Zeit geben um ein Problem zu beseitigen.



claet schrieb:


> aber das sind vermutlich auch nur minderbemittelte Onlinegamer.



Ich würde niemals jemanden als minderbemittelt bezeichnen. Weder in einem Forum noch im Leben. Ich sage meine Meinung und zu dieser stehe ich auch. Aber flamen und beleidigen muss ich deswegen noch lange nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Es hat eine Baustelle ne Hauptleitung in Frankfurt kaputt gemacht.

Man kann aber mit einem französichen Provider Change rein.


----------



## Gott92 (3. März 2009)

hauptlautung putt? das heißt? es wird länger nicht gehen?! :< bin doch wow süchtig und hab kein rl mehr


----------



## Thalido (3. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es hat eine Baustelle ne Hauptleitung in Frankfurt kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Man kann aber mit einem französichen Provider Change rein.



baustelle ahja ....... grade von 1&1 erfahren  ?

warum glaub ich das nur nich so ganz


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Es hat eine Baustelle ne Hauptleitung in Frankfurt kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Man kann aber mit einem französichen Provider Change rein.




quelle?
wirkt n bischen unseriös die aussage


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

ich hab in 50 minuten feierabend...geh ich nach hause und versuche mein glück oder gehe ins fitneßstudio? :-)


----------



## RafaWu (3. März 2009)

Oder wahlweise sich YourFreedom runterladen und wie hier einrichten:
http://www.your-freedom.net/index.php?id=90


----------



## Thalido (3. März 2009)

RafaWu schrieb:


> Oder wahlweise sich YourFreedom runterladen und wie hier einrichten:
> http://www.your-freedom.net/index.php?id=90



eine nähere erläuterung wäre nett ..... was macht das programm?
bekomm ich da nxt monat ne rechnung weil ich mich über einen andren provider einloge oder so ?


----------



## Opferson (3. März 2009)

wenn man auf den link draufklickt steht da was es macht.. ich teste es im moment... er installiert aber noch

EDIT: Hab soweit alles eingerichtet, aber wenn ich wow.exe starten will, dann sagt der "World of Warcraft funktioniert nicht mehr" mal..repair.exe laufen lassen....  wenn ich es so starte, dann funktioniert es...aber ich kann halt nicht connecten^^

EDIT2: repair.exe braucht natürlich auch zugang zu den blizz-servern und geht deswegen nicht -.- fazit: bei mir funktioniert es leider nicht.. hab auch schon "als administrator ausführen" probiert. ach ja..und wenn ich repair.exe über sockscap machen will, dann sagt der natürlich folgendes "repair.exe funktioniert nicht".


----------



## Sixe (3. März 2009)

mich kotzt es sowasvon dermasen an....

nach 132 routerneustarts immernochkeine passende ip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: komme übrigens aus Stockelsdorf >.<


----------



## Thungdíl (3. März 2009)

Hi

Auch ich komme aus dem Nord-deutschen Raum, auch ich sehe mich (mich) mit dem Problem konfrontiert, nicht WoW spielen zu können und ja, auch ich bin Kunde bei besagtem Anbieter.
Weder kenne ich den Fehler noch seine Ursache. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung des letzten Problems, wollte ich mich diesmal nicht auf eine Zwangspause von zwei Tagen einlassen. Ein Forenbeitag (den ich leider grade nicht finde) riet mir einen Dienst zu nutzen, der meine IP verschlüsselt. 
Gesagt, getan, ich installierte:
http://www.cyberghostvpn.com/anonym_surfen.php 
und siehe da, ich konnte WoW wieder nutzen.

Dies ist also *eine* Möglichkeit. 
Ich weis nicht ob sie sicher ist. Ich weis nicht, ob es bessere gibt. Sie funktioniert nur.

Mein Rat an euch, nutzt die Suchmaschiene eures Vertrauens und macht euch bezgl. der Programme schlau, die eure IP verschlüsseln. Auch hier im Forum gab es da schon Vorschläge.

Viel Glück

Edit.:
Erwähnt sei noch, dass meine Latenz (/Ping) nun sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Also hab Cyberghostvpn getestet aber gerade 5-8 min gezockt und was is verbindungsabbruch also spaß macht es so nit und ms von 200-300 unspielbar find ich das so ^^ Naja hoffe das 1 & 1 sich beeilt !


----------



## Aeneon (3. März 2009)

Habe gerade von 1&1 erfahren das es sich um ein IP Adressenkonflikt handelt, und Sie am fehlerbeheben sind.... kann aber noch bis morgen dauern. 
Also liebe Freunde. Schnappt euch eure Frau/Freundin oder Freund/Mann und macht euch einen gemütlichen abend vor der Glotze oder geht schick was Essen ^^ 
Ist doch auch mal schön wieder im RL zu sein. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei 1&1 Arbeiten eh nur Vollpfosten die keine ahnung haben... deswegen wirds eh dauern


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Ray17 schrieb:


> Also hab Cyberghostvpn getestet aber gerade 5-8 min gezockt und was is verbindungsabbruch also spaß macht es so nit und ms von 200-300 unspielbar find ich das so ^^ Naja hoffe das 1 & 1 sich beeilt !



Es war nie die Rede davon, dass man danach volle funktionalität hat bzw das alles astrein abläuft.... es ist eine Möglichkeit um zumindest wieder alle Seiten ansurfen zu können und um notfalls n Raid abzusagen oder so.... ich twinke gerade ein bischen... es ist nicht sonderlich schön aber es GEHT.
Mehr will ich garnicht.


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

Gibt also noch nix neues ?

so wie ich lese nicht...najo dann werd ich mir jetzt mit meinem Kleinen einen Film anschauen ...bis später^^


----------



## Gott92 (3. März 2009)

ich würd mir ja meine freundin nehmen und was unternehmen ... doof nur, dass sie 400km von mir weg ist :'-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine mum hat besuch -> fern sehen is nicht :< grrr


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Naja das man damit nit voll Leistung hat war mir eh iwie scho klar <.< Aber naja finde das halt nit so die gescheite alternative ..anonsten so zum bescheidsagen etc. langts klar.


----------



## DRAGON_PL (3. März 2009)

Tipp von Phillip Leonhard Franke hat schon mir auch im Januar geholfen, heute habe im auch mit meinem Fritz!Box ausprobiert, andere IP bereich und Wow läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur eine nachteil, bei diese Einstellung im Box  die Internettelefonie funktioniert nicht!


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

Thungdíl schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch ich komme aus dem Nord-deutschen Raum, auch ich sehe mich (mich) mit dem Problem konfrontiert, nicht WoW spielen zu können und ja, auch ich bin Kunde bei besagtem Anbieter.
> Weder kenne ich den Fehler noch seine Ursache. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung des letzten Problems, wollte ich mich diesmal nicht auf eine Zwangspause von zwei Tagen einlassen. Ein Forenbeitag (den ich leider grade nicht finde) riet mir einen Dienst zu nutzen, der meine IP verschlüsselt.
> ...




kostet der spaß was wenn ich mir nen acc erstelle???


----------



## Aeneon (3. März 2009)

nein es kostet nichts ausser du willst die premium dienste nutzen


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

danke dir


----------



## Teremar (3. März 2009)

Hallöle.

Bin "leider" auch ein von 1&1 "genervter" Kunde und das schon das 3. oder 4. mal dieses Jahr.. 
Hab die schnauze voll und heute meinen vertrag gekündigt.

Als ich dort angerufen hab, sagte der erste "Kundenbetreuer" er höre zum ersten mal von dem Problem. Und als ich sagte Er solle mir ne neue IP zuteilen, sagte dieser er schaut was er machen kann. Habe dann auch eine neue Bekommen, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber, wieder eine mit 95 am anfang..lol..
Ich wieder zum Hörer gerannt, dort angerufen. Der zweite war sowas von unfreundlich u meinte ich solle mich nicht aufregen es wird morgen bestimmt wieder funktionieren. Ich lachte ihn aus und sagte, wenn ich meine Rechnung 1 Tag zu spät zahle, muß ich 10,-€ Haumichblau-Gebühren zahlen, da kann ich ja wohl verlagen das mein Internet 365tage im Jahr funzt. Er schmiß mich dann aus der Leitung.

Dat sind solche Kackboons. Aber mitte Mai bin ich aus dem Vertrag raus u such mir nen neuen Anbieter.


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

grade installiert und ich kann assrein zocken^^


----------



## Aeneon (3. März 2009)

Ich sagte doch dort Arbeiten zum grössten Teil nur Vollpfosten und du bekommst bei denen immer nur die gleiche Antwort... "Morgen wirds wieder gehen, da können wir jetzt nichts machen " OMG  Lass das mal bei der Teledoof passieren... dann stehts morgen aber in der Bild... " Hunderte von Usern hatten kein Internet mehr " oder so ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2009)

Sixe schrieb:


> mich kotzt es sowasvon dermasen an....
> 
> nach 132 routerneustarts immernochkeine passende ip
> 
> ...


Wenn du mal deine IP näher betrachten würdest, dann wäre dir aufgefallen das die ersten Zahlen der IP-Adresse immer gleich sind. Da kannst du deinen Pouter noch 5000mal neu starten und es wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (3. März 2009)

Drei Routerresets und 89er IP bekommen, flutscht wieder alles - manchmal hilft nur Glück


----------



## Chelrid (3. März 2009)

hier Rostock, 95er IP, auch wieder dabei


----------



## Ballonede (3. März 2009)

> Gesagt, getan, ich installierte:
> http://www.cyberghostvpn.com/anonym_surfen.php
> und siehe da, ich konnte WoW wieder nutzen.



hehe es funzt zwar aber mit Latenzen weit jenseits von Gut und Böse (1200 ms ++) und in 30 min 15x Verbindungsabbruch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und grad eben hats meine aktuelle Windows (Vista 64) Session zerschossen - nur Mist und alles wegen dieser bekloppten Firma 1&1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opferson (3. März 2009)

also mit cyberghost geht s bei mir jetzt auch.


----------



## mellowd (3. März 2009)

Teremar schrieb:


> Ich wieder zum Hörer gerannt, dort angerufen. Der zweite war sowas von unfreundlich u meinte ich solle mich nicht aufregen es wird morgen bestimmt wieder funktionieren. Ich lachte ihn aus und sagte, wenn ich meine Rechnung 1 Tag zu spät zahle, muß ich 10,-&#8364; Haumichblau-Gebühren zahlen, da kann ich ja wohl verlagen das mein Internet 365tage im Jahr funzt. Er schmiß mich dann aus der Leitung.
> 
> Dat sind solche Kackboons. Aber mitte Mai bin ich aus dem Vertrag raus u such mir nen neuen Anbieter.




Das rausschmeissen ist nicht nett gewesen (daher immer sofort Namen aufschreiben).

Als: Lest mal Eure AGBs 
Bei privaten ADSL wird gerade mal 30% Ausfallgarantie gegeben, also wenn Ihr Theoretisch 20 Tage im Monat kein DSL hättet, würde man rechtlich gesehen nicht mal was dagegen unternehmen können, sehr cool oder.

So wie ich das sehe profitiert der besagte Provider gerade davon weil ja sein Telefon Support 1,99 &#8364; die Minute kostet.
Wisst Ihr ob das evtl. Absicht ist die 95er Adressen zu verteilen, nicht wirklich oder?

Also, 
aufregen bringt nix, nur einen eigenen Herzkasper, 
macht  Euch vorher schlau was Ihr da unterschreibt der besagte Provider ist für solche Machenschaften schon lange bekannt,
daher,
Den Typen verkloppen der Euch das Zeugs angedreht hat, bzw. demjenigen mit Haue drohen wenn er nicht die Provision dafür rausrückt die er kassiert hat (das ist nicht wenig)
und,
schnellstmöglich den Anbieter wechseln (wenn ich einen Tipp geben darf T-Com oder Arcor (nur diese beiden haben eigene Leitungen und kostenlose Störungshotlines, alle anderen leben auf pump zocken eigene Kunden beim Support ab und das ist IMMER daneben, ausser Kabel natürlich)

Wenn ich an Eurer Stelle wäre (bin ich aber nicht), würde ich solange ins RL abtauchen und das Leben genießen (mensch Leute der Frühling meldet sich gerade an und ihr kriegt Ohrenflattern weil mal net zocken könnt)


so long
grüssle


----------



## Fusiol (3. März 2009)

@Thungdit:  Danke für den Tip, jetzt kann ich wenigstens den Raid absagen - schade, Naxx wäre heute clear gewesen

@Mellowd: Ich hab ganz freundlich mit denen geprochen und die waren auch sehr nett zu mir bei 1&1. Das ist für mich das erste Problem und solche Verträge bekommt man bei vielen Anbietern. 

Zu dem "nicht zocken können": Ich glaube viele hier haben grade heute abend eine Raidverabredung, es ist blöd das nicht absagen zu können. Ausserdem es gibt einige Seiten, die nicht funktionieren. Nicht nur WoW ist betroffen, man merkt es nur schneller als bei anderen Seiten.


----------



## mellowd (3. März 2009)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem hast 1,99 die Minute für das freundliche Gespräch gezahlt oder?


----------



## Chauchau (3. März 2009)

geht immer noch nichts in HRO... nen netter am Telefon hat mir schon um 12.30 Uhr bestätigt, dass das Proplem bekoannt is -.- ... ich frag echt was die da den ganzen tag machen... hab frei, will spielen -.-


----------



## Thalido (3. März 2009)

mellowd schrieb:


> Das rausschmeissen ist nicht nett gewesen (daher immer sofort Namen aufschreiben).



mh was bringt dir der name wenn du beim nächsten anruf eh wieder in nem call center 500km weiter rauskommst ?
gut einfach auflegen is is wirklich nich nett aber die agents ham auch die anweisung sich nich beleidigen oder sonstwas zu lassen und in solchen fällen aufzulegen




mellowd schrieb:


> Den Typen verkloppen der Euch das Zeugs angedreht hat, bzw. demjenigen mit Haue drohen wenn er nicht die Provision dafür rausrückt die er kassiert hat (das ist nicht wenig)
> und,



mein bruder is aber n kopf größer und doppelt so breit wie ich -.-


----------



## Thalido (3. März 2009)

Chauchau schrieb:


> geht immer noch nichts in HRO... nen netter am Telefon hat mir schon um 12.30 Uhr bestätigt, dass das Proplem bekoannt is -.- ... ich frag echt was die da den ganzen tag machen... hab frei, will spielen -.-



kannst ja in die herweghstraße gehn und dich direkt beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chauchau (3. März 2009)

Thalido schrieb:


> kannst ja in die herweghstraße gehn und dich direkt beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär ne idee^^... aufauf meine Gefährten... FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!!


----------



## saschac1969 (3. März 2009)

Naja habs mir ja gedacht als ich heute morgen rein schaute, das die das bis heute abend nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Komme aus Lübeck, 95 IP und seit heute morgen down.

Denke so 1-2 Tage geht da nichts mehr, so war es zumindest vor 1 oder 11/2 Monaten.
Scheiss verein, gitt seit dank nur noch 2 Wochen dann habe ich es durch gestanden und habe endlich ein besseren Anbieter.
Greetz an alle hoffenden hier, ich leider mit, ein schöner Feierabend wo ich zum abschalten immer ne Stunde zocke und runter komme ist versaut.


----------



## revilo84 (3. März 2009)

hmm ich empfehle cyber ghost, dann könnt ihr spielen habe es mir auch gezogen, allerdings könnt ihr raids und innis knicken, aber für nen bischen farmen und questen reichts...soweit von mir...Schleswig Holstein ist ofline^^


----------



## Höly1 (3. März 2009)

cyber ghost und multi boxen nein danke mann mann hab angerufen  wer weis was se sagten?  ihnen ist nichts beckannt, dann sagte ich, und warum geht es nicht? sie sagte  tja da kann sich auch nichts ändern, ich dann was machen sie dann hier?  sie dann meine arbeit, ich dann, verlange ich was anderes? und verwies sie aus den lezten aussetzer von 1 und 1 , soe dann heute ist ihr erster arbeits tag, und sie kenne sich noch ned so gut aus.

lol nur solche penner arbeitren da kassieren für teuere hoptline geld, und lassn harz 4 da eben nen euro jop mach das er / dann landmaschienen mechaniker sind intresiert se anscheind ned


fehler wie sau, aber sauer binn^^


----------



## Chauchau (3. März 2009)

da kann ich nur sagen ... na dann prost... da beantwortet sich ja mal von selbst, warum sie jetzt zum dritten mal solch problem haben Oo


----------



## Stinkebolt (3. März 2009)

Stuttgart hier, und nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cyberghost reicht zwar um kurz das ah zu ckecken und den gildies bescheid zu sagen aber für mehr auch nicht (1000er latenz).

Jetzt geh ich eben mitm Nachbar noch ne  Bierle trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baummarder (3. März 2009)

hier in freiburg geht au nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

hey ich Wohne ja in der Nähe


----------



## Baummarder (3. März 2009)

in welchem ort denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baummarder (3. März 2009)

Baummarder schrieb:


> in welchem ort denn ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Belp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrGott (3. März 2009)

DRAGON_PL schrieb:


> Tipp von Phillip Leonhard Franke hat schon mir auch im Januar geholfen, heute habe im auch mit meinem Fritz!Box ausprobiert, andere IP bereich und Wow läuft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



funzt super ohne verluste!
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Chauchau (3. März 2009)

mit wlan funzt das dann ja net oder -.-?


----------



## kyrea123 (3. März 2009)

Chauchau schrieb:


> mit wlan funzt das dann ja net oder -.-?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Bei mir geht auch nichts.. Stuttgart Stadt mit 1&1.. zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann putze ich halt meine Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mich jetzt einfach über nen Niederländischen VPN Server ins Internet verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gormi1 (3. März 2009)

Hamburg hier...geht auch wieder nicht. =(

und:


kyrea123 schrieb:


> dann putze ich halt meine Wohnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich heute den ganzen verdammten Tag gemacht, weil die Schwiegereltern am Wochenende kommen. Und zur Entspannung bissl zocken, geht jetzt nicht. :<

Und wir sind noch gute 1 1/2 Jahre im Vertrag... *traurigbin*

Das Gormi


----------



## saschac1969 (3. März 2009)

Naja sieht so aus kann ich das heute wohl knicken mit wow , dank des Super Providers 1&1.
Dem nächsten von 1&1 der mich anwerben will oder mir sein scheiss Produkt verkaufen will darf froh sein wenn er es überlebt^^.
Dem werd ich was erzählen............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castor191282 (3. März 2009)

*seufz*

Hier in Worms (nähe Mannheim) geht auch nichts... wie beim letzten mal -.-

Jedesmal (aber bisher wirklich jedesmal) wenn ich Urlaub hatte, bzw. krank war, stolpert da die Putzfrau übers Kabel... is wirklich ärgerlich... naja, was solls... sobald die Abo-Zeit rum ist wird gewechselt, solang muss ich wohl mit solchen "Fehlern" leben...


----------



## Salanea (3. März 2009)

castor191282 schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Hier in Worms (nähe Mannheim) geht auch nichts... wie beim letzten mal -.-
> 
> Jedesmal (aber bisher wirklich jedesmal) wenn ich Urlaub hatte, bzw. krank war, stolpert da die Putzfrau übers Kabel... is wirklich ärgerlich... naja, was solls... sobald die Abo-Zeit rum ist wird gewechselt, solang muss ich wohl mit solchen "Fehlern" leben...



jup.

Aber Du kannst sicher sein, dass ich meine Kündigung 2010 mehr als rechtzeitig verfassen werde^^


----------



## Naphtalia (3. März 2009)

Tyraila schrieb:


> man man man ... das kann doch nich sein hat jmd bock da mal anzurufen xD?



Bock schon, und davon jede Menge - aber die Kohle dazu hab ich nicht. Hab bei der letzten Reklamation 230 EUR für Hotline verbraten, die mir angeblich nicht berechnet werden sollten - Aussage von MEHREREN Hotline- Mitarbeitern. KULANTERWEISE wurde mir dann ein TEIL meiner Internetcafe Kosten für den Alternativanschluss ersetzt, schliesslich brauch ich das Internet beruflich. Die verlorenen Kunden und Aufträge wurden mir allerdings auch nicht ersetzt. 1&1 - nie wieder!


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

ja gute idee, ich komm mit und schwing auch die keule. hier nähe schwäbisch hall das selbe prob. kein wow zocken , kein ein wählen uaf die homepage und amazon läd nicht. wollt win programm laden geht auch nicht.  ein wunderschöner sevice von 1&1. ich schicke mail an den kundenservice im stunden takt. ich bin genervt und ie soll´ns auch sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Wie war das nochmal jemand hat gesagt das soll heute abend wohl wieder funktionen laut 1 & 1 Mitarbeiter ... und es geht immernoch nit -.- man die sollen hinne machen ich habe nurnoch morgen frei =( iwie ist das zufall oder habe ich einfach pech wenn ich ma frei hab das dan genau die selbe kacke passiert ... tja nur schade das der vertrag nit mein ist , sonst wäre ich da auch nimmer !!


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

im ande  ren forumsabschnitt schreibt einer es geht wieder aber bei mir auch noch nicht.  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1514219


ok hat sich schon wieder.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

nun ja anscheinend nimmer -.- schade


----------



## TomPhelan (3. März 2009)

black schrieb:


> im ande  ren forumsabschnitt schreibt einer es geht wieder aber bei mir auch noch nicht.  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1514219
> 
> 
> ok hat sich schon wieder.



war kurz drin.. dann dc... heul


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

die versauen einem aber auch den tages abschluß.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

hmm hat zufällig von euch einer ICQ an und hatte gerade ebn das selbe prob das man Nachrichten nit sende konnte aber se trotzdem angekommen sind ?? kommt mir iwie so vor als ob die da an den sachen wohl rumfuschen ! vll wirds ja doch was vor 0:00 Uhr ^^ immer positiv denken ! xD


----------



## Deadoralife (3. März 2009)

hier hamburg un nichts geht -.-


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

hier hähe schwäbisch hall geht auch noch nix


----------



## priatos (3. März 2009)

frust frust frust. mainz ist auch down


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Stellt euch auf ca 1-2 Tage ein.

Angefangen hats heute Vormittag zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr.
Ist wieder genau das gleiche Problem wie vor einigen Wochen.


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

NÖ NÖ NÖ NÖ NÖ NÖ, das will ich nicht.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Bitte füttere mich!  DeXoY kann das sein das dein link alt ist oder geht der nur bei mir nit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black leon (3. März 2009)

läd bei mir auch nicht aber kann ja sein das es mit dem prob zusammen hängt.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

joa kann sein und wenns bei halt auch nit geht wird es ja wohl so sein^^


----------



## Deadoralife (3. März 2009)

1-2 tage , hört sich nach ner zwangspause an .. ach herrjeee grade jetzt :/


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (3. März 2009)

1: Die Callcentermitarbeiter können auch nix sagen - das sind größtenteils externe Mitarbeiter, denen schlicht die Möglichkeit fehlt, einzusehen wo Probleme sind - liegt am System

2: Anderer Anbieter andere Probleme, so sehr man auch jetzt fluchen mag - ich habe bisher jeden Anbieter durch und JEDER baut oft und gerne Mist


----------



## Deadoralife (3. März 2009)

ja aba konnten se denn ungefähre zeit mitteilen wie lang es dauert? ich meine wir zahlen ja auch regelmässig da möcht ich mein internet auch regelmässig nutzen könn im vollen von mir bezahlten umfang -.-


----------



## DeXoY (3. März 2009)

Ray17 schrieb:


> Bitte füttere mich!  DeXoY kann das sein das dein link alt ist oder geht der nur bei mir nit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Liegt auch an dem Problem, wenn du VPN anwirfst siehste mein kleines putput ^^

Achja jetzt zeitgs übrigens auch der heise Monitor an:

http://www.heise.de/netze/tools/imonitor-i...net-stoerungen/


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (3. März 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was bei euch passiert, aber ich bin bei 1&1 (PLZ 12...) und habe noch nie in meinen 4 jahren probleme solcher art gehabt.


----------



## Ray17 (3. März 2009)

Also ich wohne 21217 habe 1 & 1 und hatte seit 4 Jahren auch keine Probs ! erst seit anfang diesen jahres das erste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem ne Frechheit das die nitmal ne E-Mail senden oder so , nein lieber nix sagen und hoffen die Kunden sind so doof und merken nischt. Und DoXeY VPN mach ich nit an weil werd da alle paar min gekickt ;( wenn ch wenigstens mit 200 ms durchgehend spielen könnte wär ich zufrieden. ^^ Aber mal ehrlich wenn se schon wissen das es die probs gibt warum haben se nit nen Notfallsystem ? Sowas will und kann ich einfach nit verstehen... weil ich hab inzwischen draus gelernt als mein Pc macken hatte und ich nix mehr machen konnte immer nen notfall pc zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwar nit der inhalt aber es langt zum zocken. Somit wär der tag nit versaut , aber bei 1&1 passiert ja irgendwie nix ...


----------



## Switchblade Gilneas (3. März 2009)

ich weiß kommt vielleicht bisschen Spät aber hab das gleiche Prob jedenfalls mit Router, wenn ich Router einstelle das jeder PC seine eigene Verbindung aufbaut, und dann meine Daten ganz normal einstelle am PC ---> 93.XXX IP
paar mal hin und her, neu verbunden etc, immer das gleiche mit Fritzbox 95.XXX, mit dirketverbindung 93.XXX versuchst mal vielleicht funnzt es auch bei euch


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. März 2009)

Oh man! Konnte den ganzen Tag problemlos zocken!
Dann hab ich ausgeloggt! Als ich wieder rein wollte ging garnichts! So wie es euch ja auch ergangen ist!
Sowas is doch echt mist!

Aber mal die Frage: Was habt ihr schon für erfahrung mit dieser Situation gemacht?
Das is ja nicht  das erste mal das dieses Problem aufgetreten ist?! Wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr bis Die es endlich wieder repariert haben! (für zwei Monate zumindest)


----------



## DeXoY (4. März 2009)

Ray17 schrieb:


> Also ich wohne 21217 habe 1 & 1 und hatte seit 4 Jahren auch keine Probs ! erst seit anfang diesen jahres das erste mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



musst mal probieren neu zu connecten via cyberghost... du bekommst da ja immer random ein proxy zugewiesen.
ich hab heute mittag 5 stunden am stück gezockt mit ca 200 ms im durchschnitt... dann heute abend nochmal connectet, da konnte er garnicht in wow connecten mit der vpn ip.. da war wow wohl gesperrt oder so ^^ naja reconnect mit cyberghost und mit der ip danach gings jetzt wieder 2 stunden am stück ohne probs ^^



Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Oh man! Konnte den ganzen Tag problemlos zocken!
> Dann hab ich ausgeloggt! Als ich wieder rein wollte ging garnichts! So wie es euch ja auch ergangen ist!
> Sowas is doch echt mist!
> 
> ...



wie schon mehrmals geschrieben. beim letzten vorfall dieser art hats knapp 40 stunden gedauert. das problem besteht seit heute vormittag 11 uhr ca. 
lg, DeX


----------



## MadWolfMax (4. März 2009)

Hi, 

by uns im Raum 71XXX geht es seit 19:45 nicht mehr. Alle anderen Verbindungen gehn. Das letzte mal um 0:20 versucht, geht noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abwarten oder schlafen geht. Wie man dies aufnimmt ist Euch über lassen. Von 5 - 7 Uhr werden die Server eh neu gestartet.


----------



## Ray17 (4. März 2009)

ES GEHT BEI MIR WIEDER JUHUUUU !!!! Falls es sich wieder ändert schreib ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

21217 Seevetal wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ihr könnt auch alle zocken !


----------



## DeXoY (4. März 2009)

Ray17 schrieb:


> ES GEHT BEI MIR WIEDER JUHUUUU !!!! Falls es sich wieder ändert schreib ichs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bestätigt... Lübeck 95... funzt


----------



## Ray17 (4. März 2009)

das viel mir übrigens auf als ich dein link anklicken konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ty fürn dein link xD


----------



## Myrlen (4. März 2009)

Mannheimer Raum geht auch wieder, mein hexer hüpft freudig umher!


----------



## DeXoY (4. März 2009)

Ray17 schrieb:


> das viel mir übrigens auf als ich dein link anklicken konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja hoffe du hast meine latica auch brav gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NgP.Brot (4. März 2009)

Hamburg funzt auch wieder.


----------



## MadWolfMax (4. März 2009)

Jahoo 0:59 Uhr - Raum 71XXX geht au wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (4. März 2009)

Rostock, 95er IP, geht wieder. JUHU, Sanktum heute abend, ich komme.


----------



## Salanea (4. März 2009)

Na ihr habt ja sehr ausdauernd gewartet...Ich hab mich ins Bett gehaun und heute morgen gings wieder.

Also melde ich mal Kiel ist wieder online^^ machts gut bis zum nächsten Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarahlena82 (4. März 2009)

Raum 74XXX geht auch wieder mit ner 95er IP.


----------



## mellowd (4. März 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> 2: Anderer Anbieter andere Probleme, so sehr man auch jetzt fluchen mag - ich habe bisher jeden Anbieter durch und JEDER baut oft und gerne Mist




laber doch net son müll - wer sich bissl auskennt kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln
aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

so oft wie ich jetzt Probleme mit 1n1 hatte in den letzen beden jahren... das ist nicht normal...
ich werd sie wohl auf mein sonderkündigungsrecht hinweisen und durchziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

WoW-Probleme hatte ich mit 1und1 noch keine - aber generelle Performance-Einbrüche oder ab und zu auch Disconnects an Wochenenden, bei Upstreams etc.. Nur kann ich hier nicht aufs Sonderkündigungsrecht plädieren, denn jeder Provider wirbt beabsichtigt mit "bis zu XX Mbit", nicht mit "garantierte XX Mbit" ....


----------



## claet (4. März 2009)

Die gleichen Probleme wie ZAM hatte ich auch in bereits genannter WG. 

"Bis zu .." ist ja schön und gut. Wenn ich 16k bestelle und bekomme 12k versteh ich, dass sie sich damit rausreden. 
Aber wir hatten 16k bestellt und bekamen 4k geliefert. Dann haben wir gesagt zahlen wir nur 6k (das is halt bekanntlich der nächstkleinere Tarif unter 16k). Und als sie dann mit ihrem bescheuerten Argument "Bis zu .." kamen is mir echt die Hutschnur geplatzt.


----------



## Salanea (5. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Die gleichen Probleme wie ZAM hatte ich auch in bereits genannter WG.
> 
> "Bis zu .." ist ja schön und gut. Wenn ich 16k bestelle und bekomme 12k versteh ich, dass sie sich damit rausreden.
> Aber wir hatten 16k bestellt und bekamen 4k geliefert. Dann haben wir gesagt zahlen wir nur 6k (das is halt bekanntlich der nächstkleinere Tarif unter 16k). Und als sie dann mit ihrem bescheuerten Argument "Bis zu .." kamen is mir echt die Hutschnur geplatzt.




jo das kenne ich. Wir haben eine 16k Leitung bestellt und uns wurde nicht gesagt, dass es diese in dieser Region in der wir sitzen gar nicht gibt o.O
Najo nach langem langem E-Mail und Briefwechsel kam dann auch das Argument bis ZU 16k. Ab und zu check ich das mal...*hust* es kommt nie hin -.-

Machen kann man nix die AGB´s und Verträge sind leider abgeschottet und geben nix her....


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

Das geht nicht schon wieder los, oder? :O

edit: Hat sich erledigt, zum Glück.


----------



## Soramac (11. März 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Das geht nicht schon wieder los, oder? :O
> 
> edit: Hat sich erledigt, zum Glück.




Die Server gingen nur down, keine Angst ;p


----------



## Kaldreth (11. März 2009)

Deswegen bin ich damals zu Alice gegangen! Die stellen einem das zur Verfügung was geht! Die haben also überhaupt keine verschiedenen Angebote nach Internetgeschwindigkeit! Zudem ist es der einzige Anbieter mit nahezu keiner Kündigungsfrist! 

Jedesmal wenn Vodafone, Arcor, freenet, 1&1 etc. anrufen oder irgendwo rum stehen und mich ansprechen brauch ich nur sagen Alice, dann ist alles klar und sie geben auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. März 2009)

Deswegen bin ich damals zu Alice gegangen! Die stellen einem das zur Verfügung was geht! Die haben also überhaupt keine verschiedenen Angebote nach Internetgeschwindigkeit! Zudem ist es der einzige Anbieter mit nahezu keiner Kündigungsfrist! 

Jedesmal wenn Vodafone, Arcor, freenet, 1&1 etc. anrufen oder irgendwo rum stehen und mich ansprechen brauch ich nur sagen Alice, dann ist alles klar und sie geben auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

